# Knicks vs Pacers: March 7, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*








*Knicks (16-43) vs Pacers (30-26)*
*March 7, 2006 8:30 PM*
*Conseco Fieldhouse*
*Indianapolis, IN*
*(Radio: ESPN 1050)*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Knicks*
*Curry/Frye/Q/Francis/Marbury*
*



































*
*Foster/Croshere/Stojakovic/Jasikevicius/Jackson*



































*Pacers:*


> The Indiana Pacers finally get to play a home game after playing their previous four on the road. The Pacers host the struggling New York Knicks on Tuesday. The Knicks have lost six of their last seven games. The Pacers beat the Knicks 102-96 at Madison Square Garden in December. Forward Jermaine O'Neal led the Pacers in that game with 31 points.The Pacers will get their first look at Jalen Rose and Steve Francis in New York uniforms


*Knicks:*


> Larry Brown always talks about simplifying the offense.
> It's as easy as 1-2-3.Now the meticulous Knicks coach wants to shrink the rotation a little more while employing a three-guard lineup. He envisions Stephon Marbury, Steve Francis and Jamal Crawford playing most of the backcourt minutes. "It's the way I've always done it, and I think when you get guys knowing their minutes and knowing the rotation it makes things easier," he said.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092​


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

somehow the pacers make more with less , the knicks are way more talented ...they should win if they continue playing well...but we'll see...hey the knicks are on a 1 game winning streak.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> hey the knicks are on a 1 game winning streak.


HILARIOUS!! that made my day man thanks :clap:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

We're running away!!!! Hopefully win too


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

2 in a row baby!!!! :cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

wilon_1 said:


> 2 in a row baby!!!! :cheers:


I missed the entire game...was working like a coal miner's daughter at work.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Final score: 107-92 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>2-11</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jalen Rose, GF</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>8-10</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*33-69*</TD><TD>*9-13*</TD><TD>*32-38*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*45*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*107*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*69.2%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 19 (10)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#061642 colSpan=13>*INDIANA PACERS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anthony Johnson, PG</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>3-12</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jeff Foster, C</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Stephen Jackson, GF</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>7-16</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Peja Stojakovic, SF</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>6-15</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Scot Pollard, C</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamaal Tinsley, PG</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Fred Jones, SG</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>0-8</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Eddie Gill, PG</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jermaine O'Neal, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Austin Croshere, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Sarunas Jasikevicius, PG</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Harrison, C</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Danny Granger, F</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*29-82*</TD><TD>*8-26*</TD><TD>*26-36*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*92*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*30.8%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 10 (10)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Who should be player of the game?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Who should be player of the game?


I can't remember who, but someone (Richardson or Crawford?) hit two big threes at the beginning of the 4th that basically killed the Pacers. Those threes took them even more out of the game.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

it was q cuz those were like the only points he had the whole game haha, i like q a lot now he played some pf tonight and got 11 boards though, all the other guys got a lot of points cuz of free throws, player of the game IMO is Jalen Rose


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow 12 points for Malik.....someone ate there wheaties today!! :angel: 

I know Q had a lot of boards.....but 2-11 is unacceptable.

P.S- YAY finally got my computer fixed


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Solid game by a bunch of guys. I particularly loved Q's 11 rebound performance. Keep the streak going!!!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Solid game by a bunch of guys. I particularly loved Q's 11 rebound performance. Keep the streak going!!!


Yeah keep the streak going......got my knick tickets all ready for monday!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Who should be player of the game?


Haha, good question, you tell me


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Congrats on the W..




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------

